# Festive Buys ?



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*Have you started buying anything yet for the festive holiday ? *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2020)

I've started looking for a few gifts for me.

I need/want a new easy chair w/ottoman or a recliner and a few basic clothes/shoes.

Thinking about a few food/alcohol treats when we get closer to the actual holiday otherwise they might disappear and a couple of holiday plants.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2020)

Easy for me. I hand mother a hand full of cash and turn her loose in Bon Worth store. I go for a cup of coffee while I’m waiting.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Nope.


....After Thanksgiving...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)

Which festive holiday?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Which festive holiday?


Christmas...  I was thinking as we don't have thanksgiving here..but whatever holiday you like


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)

No, not yet. Just gift cards this year. No crowded stores. It's a shame but I think most retailers are going to suffer this year. Their biggest profits are at Christmas.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 6, 2020)

Shopping malls are fading in to the past.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 6, 2020)

In NYC/NJ you will find most upscale stores boarded up and few people in the malls.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

Yesterday I saw some  red  Tartan/plaid Pyjama bottoms that I know my daughter loves to wear so I boguht a couple of pairs for her. That's the frist thing I've bought for this year.. I'm sure the rest will be either online for everyone or money


----------

